# df -h



## akshin (Nov 25, 2021)

Hi!
Please help me.
I have a freshly installed FreeBSD 12.2.
I have a total disk space /dev/da1p1 of 17TB.
The /dev/da1p1 disk is *empty *inside.
My question. Where did the 2 TB go?

```
root@main33:/usr/home/user# df -h
Filesystem    Size    Used   Avail Capacity  Mounted on
/dev/da0p2     97G    4.5G     85G     5%    /
devfs         1.0K    1.0K      0B   100%    /dev
/dev/da1p1     17T    8.0K     15T     0%    /pool
```


----------



## SirDice (Nov 25, 2021)

There's some overhead from the directory structures and overall management of files. And there's the infamous 8% that's always reserved. A disk that's 100% full isn't 100% full, there's still 8% reserved space left only root is able to use. A disk that's completely full would show 108% usage. 


```
-m free-space
             The percentage of space reserved from normal users; the minimum
             free space threshold.  The default value used is defined by
             MINFREE from <ufs/ffs/fs.h>, currently 8%.  See tunefs(8) for
             more details on how to set this option.
```
newfs(8)


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Dec 2, 2021)

SirDice said:


> … infamous 8% …



Infamous because (for example) ~2 of 17T would be a ridiculously large reservation for the vast majority of use cases?


----------



## Geezer (Dec 2, 2021)

SirDice said:


> A disk that's completely full would show 108% usage.







_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4xgx4k83zzc_


----------



## covacat (Dec 2, 2021)

Losing my Connection

Oh disk, is smaller
Smaller than you and you are not me
The backups I will go to
The distance between tapes

Oh no I've filled the disk
I filled it up

from http://textfiles.rolz.org/humor/COMPUTER/computersongs-1.4


----------



## mark_j (Dec 2, 2021)

grahamperrin said:


> Infamous because (for example) ~2 of 17T would be a ridiculously large reservation for the vast majority of use cases?


Depends on if you have billions of files or not. That's what `tunefs` is for. Also SSDs benefit from this, so Mr McKusick was ahead of his time.


----------

